# Wife's Vase



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

My wife came to the shop the other day and wanted to know if I could turn her a vase. I told her sure what did she have in mind. She handed me a drawing that she wanted done. She thought it was pretty and cute. So I proceeded to turn it. It is about 6" high and 4" in dameter. Didn't think it turned out to bad. It is made of Elm. The pedestal and knob are walnut dyed black with India ink. It has so far 6 light coats of lacquer with one more to put on. The lid needs three more coats as it only has 4.


----------

